# Bugout Boobs ?



## BlackBettyPreps (Apr 19, 2013)

I just wanted to touch on a subject that I fear many women preppers dont seem to want to talk about or haven't thought about 
I recently did a Table top review of what I keep in my bugout bag and I just couldnt help but mention the fact that lone women will need to dress 
more unisex or "manly" in a BUGout type situation 
Here is the video I made





for now I carry a set of Coveralls and a pair of military pants and regular Tshirt in my kit 
later when I can afford it I will try to find some more low key non military Man Clothes to put in my kit 
But I just wanted to put it out there

Ladies when its time to bug out Put the boobs Away

Im sure that if it was a really serious situation It would be smart even to cut hair short and maybe even roll around in something smelly

What do you guys and gals think?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Damn, cell phone on charger, and this computer has no sound, But you seem very prepared...Just watched the first few seconds, becouse I try to be a gentleman, and something kept distracting me..Glad to see more women out there preparing. You might want to check out underarmor, they are very snug fitting, and have great wicking ability, but you prob have forgotten more about womens clothes than I have learned..
Does your bug out bag include any booby traps?????
Have a good one, and glad to "see you"...


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

First, welcome to the site! 

You do raise a very good point, and one I hadn't given much thought too.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Then there is the Bra holster 





Blend in don't stand out applies to everyone looking to get out out of Dodge with SHTF

You bring up excellent points and options


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

I suppose I should have a bug out bag just in case altho I don't really intend to bug out unless my town decides to blow up the only bridge between me and the West. This one had a lot of good things in it, lots of those things I have sitting around my house, not very organized, or thrown in one of my 'prepper bins'. OK, I admit, I am inspired. Being a female, boobs don't really affect me one way or the other. Mine seem to be variable in size depending on what kind of physical shape I am in. When I was doing sprint triathlons (which I did until age 50), I was much more aerodynamic. If they are too big, they do get in the way. I actually prefer it when I am skinnier than I am now. I prefer being more aerodynamic than I am now. It's also a lot less weight to carry around, especially given, I don't need them for their God given function any more. They served me well for that purpose. I have already committed to getting back on my bicycles this summer, so, hopefully, I can get a bit more aerodynamic, all the way around. (No, no more sprint triathlons for me, but I admit to once doing a bike race years ago, and one of my competitors was an 87 year old man!! I was in awe of him, and thought how cool it would be to be bike racing at his age. He was rather smug knowing he would get a medal for his age bracket because he fully admitted he had outlived his competition. My concern would be I would croak if I tried that now, and I am no where near 87.) I thought the video was good. I learned a lot. I will pack a bug out bag, and it won't be that really nice orange one I love. I will also put in my favorite pair of Rosies overalls in it, not the pink ones, but the khaki ones.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I think it is a good idea to appear unisex in a situation where law and order has broken down. 

I recall reading how women in WWII Germany disguised their figures with padded clothing to avoid being raped by Russian troops looking for revenge. 

The more a gal looks like a guy, the less that gal will stand out to sexual predators. Blending in is a smart survival strategy.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

bug out boobs... very funny and very sexy. Unfortunately not funny but still sexy when SHTF. I believe coveralls will be a good idea. you need to put on clothing that is hard to take off for someone forcing them self on you. thank you for posting this video as it is very valid and important. I believe ALL women should protect themselves and dress " manly" during shtf or wrol. I hate to say it but hundreds of women get sexually assaulted during time of civility, can you imagine what will happen during failure of civility. for those who have kids, think about this subject too, don't count out child predators.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah in a SHTF world it'll be best to wear macho gear so's nobody'll know you're a dame..


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Those, BOOB's will get you free room and board at my BOL.

So if you show up here with them covered you will get treated like a male.

If you show up here with them showing, you get a free pass.

Now that I have told you the truth, will you reconsider.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Im not a chick so I have never really thought about it any. But yeah perhaps walking around dressed in a way that screams woman might not be the best of ideas. But then again, I guess you could work it either way to your advantage as needed as alterego suggest. I guess what ever works best for you. Irregardless I think it will be important to have some rugged and durable clothes. Heavy denim Overalls and some of the better quality BDU's would probably hold up a lot better than a pair of "skinny jeans" and one of those clingy tight fitting thin T-Shirts from one of the designer outlets. It wont look as fashionable Ill admit but I am kind of thinking in SHTF situation youd wanna be more practical than "cute and fashionable" for the most part.

Nice Vid. Looks like you have a good selection of items there and what I like the best is how you gave a description of why you chose what you chose instead of just saying this is my mess kit like so many others have done. Sometimes the reason why you have something is more important to those viewing than what you got. For example we know you got the tent for shelter, thats a no brainer, but why did you choose this particular tent over the others out there to put in your BOB. Just saying...


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

with 38dd i really wont beable to hide these. but the clothes i packed werent appealing, just practical. i have scissors to cut my hair should i need to.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

shotlady said:


> with 38dd i really wont beable to hide these.


Damn! Crap dice on nature eh? :grin:


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

shotlady said:


> with 38dd i really wont beable to hide these. but the clothes i packed werent appealing, just practical. i have scissors to cut my hair should i need to.


If thats the case, yeah I think your right...its gonna be pretty tough to fly under the radar with heavy artillary like that.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes, but shotlady is trained...Hope you had fun my friend. I know you made some memories...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I feel sorry for the fool that thinks my daughter is an easy target just because she is a female.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

The reality is a female will be a target for rapists and should be smart about not making it easier for someone to rape them or advertise the goods. I've had the talk with various sisters of mine though pretty much all of them prefer to ignore thinking about and preparing for shtf. Their stupid in that aspect, but I've tried atleast. Like men though, I think for females it's most practical to bring and wear clothes that are tough and will blend in. Depending on your surrounding. I myself pack OD BDU's and will be wearing a sturdy pair of jeans with OD shirt besides when I bug out as to be able to blend into the woods and a town with other people if needed. There will be no shortage of labor to be done also and frilly silk shirts won't last long. As times goes on the fat that people have now when things get lean will be gone. For those that survive anyways. Pretty much everyone will likely die if they don't surround themselves with others who each can work together with, pool strength and knowledge with and watch each others back though.

BDUs @ BDU.COM


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Boobs don't interest me in the slightest, I like the warm-hearted caring type like Nurse Chappel, see how tender she is towards the ailing Spock even though he don't want her, huh there's bleddy vulcans for you..


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

If it were a real bad situation, honestly, I would probably start dressing pretty butch and cut all my hair off. The less attractive the better...


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

Long hair doesn't really lend itself to a survival situation. I certainly wouldn't shave my head, unless head lice become an issue, but, a short bob would do in terms of style and ease of caring for. I guess it depends on how much any woman wants to fuss with her hair. I am not much of a fusser with hair or make up, so, that is stuff I wouldn't miss much. I am petite, so, it's pretty obvious I am female, bra size not considered, but wolverines and badgers are short animals and are quite nasty.  The anatomy that matters most in a survival situation, is the organ located between both ears, that would be the brain.


----------



## Cs_Phobia (Apr 22, 2013)

I don't know if you have thought about it or not, but one or two nice sports bras and a ace wrap might help you blend in. I can't say I know how comfortable it my be. If it keeps you from being assaulted by some scum bags then I would thing its worth it. Hope my two cents help.


----------



## Karsten (Nov 13, 2012)

I am gonna go out on a limb and say I think Boobs could be a great asset if your were to find the right group. I don't mean that is a sexual way to get what you want. 

I think if and when BS starts there are still going to be the Good, The Bad and the Really Ugly in need of everything. The folks that Prepared, attempted to or maybe got in to late will still maintain the Morals and family values that got them there....Hence you hook up with a good group and deserve respect you will get it. 

In Bad Group I think anyone should try to peal off a coupe that still have some dignity left and part ways.....Boobs may not be such an asset here. 

If over coming a Ugly Group....Kill them all and take what you need then search our a Good Group. 

Really no use for them but they sure are nice to look at and a great distraction from the BS that would be going on. 

Okay, I will shut up now....Note, I was good and did ask for pic's :mrgreen:

Karsten


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Men have this soppy "male protective instinct" that makes them want to protect poor little women, so it might be a good survival strategy when SHTF for dames to go into "tearful little girly" mode to wheedle their way into mens affections.
This Blakes Seven episode illustrates it perfectly when the heroes take over a spaceship belonging to the evil 'Cancer the Crab' and find a poor little whimpering slave girl aboard who he'd taken prisoner (22:20 and 35:55) 
But at 40:10 she reveals her true colours..


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Kudos to the OP - Good comprehensive BOB review. Also I like that she touched on the interesting topic (which seems to have been capitalized on in the discussion) regarding changing the feminine figure to something less attention grabbing and utilitarian. I'll be bugging out with a wife and a daughter and I don't think they have ever bought any "non-cute" clothes ever. This gives me something to think on.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

If two dames turned up after SHTF wanting to join my survival group and one was a sweet little feminine angel and the other was a shaven-headed hard-faced bee-yatch like Ripley in Aliens, I'd let in the angel every time..


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Lucky Jim said:


> If two dames turned up after SHTF wanting to join my survival group and one was a sweet little feminine angel and the other was a shaven-headed hard-faced bee-yatch like Ripley in Aliens, I'd let in the angel every time..


I'd prefer to have the hard nosed one, she could probably take care of herself and add to the group. But I'd be real cautious or either, but especially the innocent looking one.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

paraquack said:


> I'd prefer to have the hard nosed one, she could probably take care of herself and add to the group. But I'd be real cautious or either, but especially the innocent looking one.


Ah, but if somebody's a PIA like Ripley and lowers the morale of the group there's no way I'd want them, (male or female) because morale is EVERYTHING in a SHTF world.
This clip from Survivors illustrates it nicely, a young agricultural expert named Mark (circled) joins a group but he's such a boring PIA giving off bad vibes that group morale plummets, they don't actually kick him out but he gets the message he's not wanted so he packs up and walks-















No kidding, if somebody turned up at my group and said- "I don't know how to hunt, fish, shoot, grow food or anything else but I can do a good Elvis impression", I'd say "Okay mate, you're in!", and if a woman turned up saying "I don't know anything about survival but I can sing like an angel and do a good 'Wildwood Flower'" I'd reply "Okay luv you're in too!"..


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I am too set in my ways to fall forthe "helpless woman" routine and just hard-core enough to let them keep walking.
I have supplies for those with me and taking in straglers (possible spys or worse) will only endanger those I am trying to keep alive.
If you have your own supplies then use them - someplace else. If you don't have supplies then I suggest you find someone who wants to share - and figure there will be a price. That is what happened in Kosevo in the two years that they were isolated from aid.

The rules change in a survival situation and so does the morality.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

paraquack said:


> I'd prefer to have the hard nosed one, she could probably take care of herself and add to the group. But I'd be real cautious or either, but especially the innocent looking one.


In either case they could be using their "feminine wiles" to infiltrate your location for whatever reason, good or bad.


----------



## BlackBettyPreps (Apr 19, 2013)

LOL 
you guys are too much 
Women never use their "Feminine Wiles" to get over on people sounds like conspiracy theory or some tinfoil hat stuff lol J/k


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

BlackBettyPreps said:


> Women never use their "Feminine Wiles" to get over on people


Could you please explain that "rule of femdom" to my wife? :-D


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Feminine wiles in action in The Book of Eli:- Denzel Washington stops to help this poor little dame by the roadside in a post apoc world.
Surprise surprise, out come her friends to give him serious hassle..


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

That women can be manipulative, deceitful and beyond evil is no doubt. As the only boy in a family of 5 children I learned that early on. As time has gone on the women of this miserable piss hole of a planet have continued to show me how evil they can be. Oh there are some great women out there and they should be protected, but if you don't know them, don't for a second assume a strange women has anything but the worst intention first when shtf. That goes for just about anyone though if you want to be living for very long.


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

Some of you men are easy...LOL 

I've never thought about hiding the Hoo Ha's...but a very good point. As far as my hair is concerned, if the SHTF...I could careless if its chopped off or shoved under a baseball cap. Whatever makes more sense...


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I was shown a photo of a knockout brunette. She was sitting in a car, had thigh high stockings on, a low cut dress with an ample bosom heaving forth from the neckline. I also noticed her dress was pulled up just enough to get a glimpse of the lacy, black panties she was wearing. Very sexy!

Then, my supervisor who was showing me this picture said "Did you see the gun?" I said: "What gun?!" wedged between the seat and the center console plain as the nose on my face was what appeared to be a stainless Smith and Wesson model 66 revolver. I am not given to make the same mistake twice. Every time I make a traffic stop now I look at the hands and the lunge area, not the feminine attributes. I am only human, but I want to be a living human. Use your curves to your advantage, don't hide them. Even if only for a distraction.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> That women can be manipulative, deceitful and beyond evil is no doubt..


Yay..


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Try looking at the hostlers that are on ebay I got mine off of ebay from holsterman6376 for about $20 and I like it alot
Put some face camo in that bag. Your pretty white face will look like a beacon in the woods. -Just like turkey hunting-
or wear the face net. Check it out a place for two extra magazines



That's my Tokarev - You gotta love the the military surplus firearms cheap, dependable and deadly 
(Russian)


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Fuzzee said:


> That women can be manipulative, deceitful and beyond evil is no doubt. As the only boy in a family of 5 children I learned that early on. As time has gone on the women of this miserable piss hole of a planet have continued to show me how evil they can be. Oh there are some great women out there and they should be protected, but if you don't know them, don't for a second assume a strange women has anything but the worst intention first when shtf. That goes for just about anyone though if you want to be living for very long.


I grew up with only 3 older sisters. The worst was the one next in line after me, plus she was daddy's little sweetie, who could do no wrong. The things she did to my folks was sinful.


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I really like the videos and explanations of why you picked each item. It made me think of things I could switch out, in my BOB. I also don't have cooking pans like the boy scout kit you have. I'll remedy that ASAP.

As for boobs, I hadn't thought about that. I like flannel shirts, so that really covers a bunch of anatomy. I did put a sports bra in my bag. It gives the "uni-boob" effect, but better than an underwire. Although the wire might be usefull. hmmm. Anyway, when we were kids, we used to make burnt-cork beards and mustaches. From a distance, with male clothes - think dickies type work pants or men's jeans, it might fool someone into thinking 5 o'clock shadow....

Thanks for the videos and for giving me more food for thought.


----------

